# Happy Canada Day!



## Toro

It's Canada's 147th birthday today.  

Let's hear it for the home of hockey, strong beer and poutine!


----------



## Pennywise

And Curling! Oh, CANADA!


----------



## Valerie

i love their national anthem...


----------



## williepete

Happy birthday to the greatest neighbor the U.S. could ever have.


----------



## Zoom-boing

eh?


----------



## Valerie

what's a poor boy from Canada to do...?  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufEtQcisrgg&feature=kp]Warren Zevon - Hit Somebody ( The Hockey Song) - David Letterman Show, 2002 (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

After what they did to us?

Justin Bieber Detained At LAX, Whole World Laughs - Answers.com


----------



## NLT

Toro said:


> It's Canada's 147th birthday today.
> 
> Let's hear it for the home of hockey, strong beer and poutine!



Have a black label on me


----------



## bianco

Valerie said:


> i love their national anthem...



Indeed.

And their other songs.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kX_3y3u5Uo [/ame]

Gotta love those Canadians!


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## bianco

Happy birthday Canada!

Canada...one of the "Five Eyes"...and part of the "UKUSA Community".

Five Eyes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

UKUSA Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Gotta love Canada.


----------



## Ragnar

Happy B-Day, Canada rocks!

Have a great day hosers!



Wait, 147? Wasen't their constitution written round aboot the early 1980's? 


Ah, who cares. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/w1RN3cYnY9k]Great White North: Beer Nog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

Our Florida economy appreciates those Canadian snowbirds.


----------



## bianco

Valerie said:


> i love their national anthem...



They have another anthem...their Royal Anthem;

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWKNxEt9ryg [/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH11i0QtDdo [/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## bianco

My first encounter with Canada/Canadians, many moons ago...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWbuub6Rv8 [/ame]


----------



## bianco

HelenaHandbag said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3liA1GLKbW4



Very interesting.


#2.  Canada's bank notes are like Australia's bank notes, ...not 'Monopoly money' at all;

RBA Banknotes: Australia's Banknotes


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/mL7n5mEmXJo]Lumberjack Song - Monty Python - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Dot Com

Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"



Now that's just crazy.  So, excuse me, no really... excuse me.


----------



## Dot Com

So whats going on w/ Terrance & Phillip these days? 

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s02e01-terrance-and-phillip-in-not-without-my-anus


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> So whats going on w/ Terrance & Phillip these days?
> 
> Terrance and Phillip in Not Without My Anus (Season 2, Episode 1) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios



They're presenting "Hamlet & Back Bacon" at the Shakespeare in High Park. After which they will argue that Bacon was the real Shakespeare.


----------



## bianco

Ropey said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just crazy.  So, excuse me, no really... excuse me.
Click to expand...


Give it time.

Mexicans pour into Canada from U.S; Agencies brace for thousands more

_"We are being inundated with them," said Maj. Wilfred Harbin, Salvation Army administrator. Like others in the city, he has heard that up to 7,000 Mexicans seeking refugee status could be headed this way. 

"What are we going to do with them? We're running out of beds." 

In fact, said Harbin, all the beds are filled. A handful of men are sleeping on mats on the gymnasium floor of the building. "Maybe the military can help us," said Harbin, unable to think of where else he could get a shipment of cots in a hurry. 

*Salvation Army hostel supervisor Marlene Dufault said she believes the U.S. crackdown on illegal immigrants has led to the influx of Mexicans at our border.* She said a church group in Naples has been charging the asylum seekers $400 a head, promising them there will be jobs awaiting them here. 

The Canadian Council for Refugees sent out an alert Tuesday in response to what it calls an "urgent" situation. 

According to the national non-profit group that acts as an umbrella organization for agencies that help refugee claimants, there are "fraudulent advisers in the United States endangering asylum seekers" by telling them there is a "special Canadian program" for Mexicans. 

The only accurate information the Mexicans are getting from these advisers is that they won't be turned away at the border. 

Under the U.S.-Canada Safe Third Country Agreement, asylum seekers from the United States would normally be turned back. But those coming through the United States from Mexico are an exception because the United States would require those people to have a visa, but Canada does not. 

Danny Yen, Canada Border Services Agency spokesman, explained that means the United States would not accept those people if turned back. 

Legal Aid has begun footing the bill for the refugee claimants to get legal advice. _

#####

First a few hundred, then 7,000, then 70,000, then 700,000 +

With free housing, free healthcare, free welfare cash for life if unemployed offered by the govt to 'refugees/asylum-seekers'...as in Australia under the Left/far Left Rudd/Gillard govt [also a $10,000 start-up pack gift...tv, furniture, whitegoods etc]...shouldn't be long before there's a stampede of illegal immigrant Mexicans from the US to the Canadian border.

The 'fun' will start when Canadians see their jobs disappearing into the arms of 'cheap labour' asylum-seekers ["who'll work longer and harder for less"]...see how much it's all costing Canadian taxpayers...and see how the social structure of Canada is changing. 

Of course as soon as Canadians open their mouths to complain about it they'll quickly be branded by the PC brigades of 'multiculturalism' and 'appeasement' as "racist", "xenophobic", "Mexican-phobic" etc.

Then, as in Australia, Italy, Britain, America etc .....the political war in Canada will start.

Italy is being swamped with asylum-seekers from Africa.
America is being swamped with illegal immigrants taking the jobs of Americans ..."speak Spanish or be sacked" etc.

Australia was, people-smuggling boats arriving from Indonesia [with passengers from the Middle East mostly] like a taxi service...with boats sinking and 1000+ men, women, kids and babies drowning at sea...their screams heard from the shore.
...until the newly elected Australian govt actually did something to stop it all.

Italy will become 'Africa' and a financial basketcase if what's happening now continues.
And Canada will indeed become 'North Mexico'/'Mexico'.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Toro said:


> It's Canada's 147th birthday today.
> 
> Let's hear it for the home of hockey, strong beer and poutine!



147 years and you still don't know how to keep your milk in a jug.

I'm not saying you guys are behind the times, but just keep doing what you do best


Be just north of Awesome.


----------



## Ropey

bianco said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just crazy.  So, excuse me, no really... excuse me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it time.
> 
> Mexicans pour into Canada from U.S; Agencies brace for thousands more
> 
> _"We are being inundated with them," said Maj. Wilfred Harbin, Salvation Army administrator. Like others in the city, he has heard that up to 7,000 Mexicans seeking refugee status could be headed this way.
> 
> "What are we going to do with them? We're running out of beds."
> 
> In fact, said Harbin, all the beds are filled. A handful of men are sleeping on mats on the gymnasium floor of the building. "Maybe the military can help us," said Harbin, unable to think of where else he could get a shipment of cots in a hurry.
> 
> *Salvation Army hostel supervisor Marlene Dufault said she believes the U.S. crackdown on illegal immigrants has led to the influx of Mexicans at our border.* She said a church group in Naples has been charging the asylum seekers $400 a head, promising them there will be jobs awaiting them here.
> 
> The Canadian Council for Refugees sent out an alert Tuesday in response to what it calls an "urgent" situation.
> 
> According to the national non-profit group that acts as an umbrella organization for agencies that help refugee claimants, there are "fraudulent advisers in the United States endangering asylum seekers" by telling them there is a "special Canadian program" for Mexicans.
> 
> The only accurate information the Mexicans are getting from these advisers is that they won't be turned away at the border.
> 
> Under the U.S.-Canada Safe Third Country Agreement, asylum seekers from the United States would normally be turned back. But those coming through the United States from Mexico are an exception because the United States would require those people to have a visa, but Canada does not.
> 
> Danny Yen, Canada Border Services Agency spokesman, explained that means the United States would not accept those people if turned back.
> 
> Legal Aid has begun footing the bill for the refugee claimants to get legal advice. _
> 
> #####
> 
> First a few hundred, then 7,000, then 70,000, then 700,000 +
> 
> With free housing, free healthcare, free welfare cash for life if unemployed offered by the govt to 'refugees/asylum-seekers'...as in Australia under the Left/far Left Rudd/Gillard govt [also a $10,000 start-up pack gift...tv, furniture, whitegoods etc]...shouldn't be long before there's a stampede of illegal immigrant Mexicans from the US to the Canadian border.
> 
> The 'fun' will start when Canadians see their jobs disappearing into the arms of 'cheap labour' asylum-seekers ["who'll work longer and harder for less"]...see how much it's all costing Canadian taxpayers...and see how the social structure of Canada is changing.
> 
> Of course as soon as Canadians open their mouths to complain about it they'll quickly be branded by the PC brigades of 'multiculturalism' and 'appeasement' as "racist", "xenophobic", "Mexican-phobic" etc.
> 
> Then, as in Australia, Italy, Britain, America etc .....the political war in Canada will start.
> 
> Italy is being swamped with asylum-seekers from Africa.
> America is being swamped with illegal immigrants taking the jobs of Americans ..."speak Spanish or be sacked" etc.
> 
> Australia was, people-smuggling boats arriving from Indonesia [with passengers from the Middle East mostly] like a taxi service...with boats sinking and 1000+ men, women, kids and babies drowning at sea...their screams heard from the shore.
> ...until the newly elected Australian govt actually did something to stop it all.
> 
> Italy will become 'Africa' and a financial basketcase if what's happening now continues.
> And Canada will indeed become 'North Mexico'/'Mexico'.
Click to expand...


OK, so what you're saying is that I'll be saying excuse me a lot more.


----------



## Nutz

Damn, I missed Canada Day.  Belated happy Canada Day.  I don't know what else to say, but I did give you capitalization.


----------



## bianco

Ropey said:


> OK, so what you're saying is that I'll be saying excuse me a lot more.



Not quite sure what you mean.

If you live in America, you could be happy that all the illegals are leaving for Canadaand prospective illegals will be just passing thru on their way to Canada. 

If you live in Canada, then you'll soon have to make up your mind just exactly where you stand on 'asylum-seekers' from Mexico [and anywhere else]...as it will become an election issue.


----------



## bianco

Canada's milk in bags culture must work well...or they'd change it.

Maybe any Canadians here could explain to me just what happens when they open the bag of milk and use some...how they reseal/store the rest of the milk.
Also how they transport it home from the supermarket, and how it's stored in the supermarket.

In Australia we have milk in plastic bottles, and cartons.

Dairy Farmers


----------



## Toro

bianco said:


> Canada's milk in bags culture must work well...or they'd change it.
> 
> Maybe any Canadians here could explain to me just what happens when they open the bag of milk and use some...how they reseal/store the rest of the milk.
> Also how they transport it home from the supermarket, and how it's stored in the supermarket.
> 
> In Australia we have milk in plastic bottles, and cartons.
> 
> Dairy Farmers



Canada has weird dairy laws. In Ontario, milk was sold in bags. I don't ever recall that being the case in the west.


----------



## Pogo

I remember buying milk in bags in Pennsylvania.  At least forty years ago.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

And just what are Canadians suppose to be proud about these days? It should be more like Happy Multicultural Day. Canada disappeared a long time ago and now is the rest of the world. We have too many languages,cultures,religions and traditions that I don't know what Canada is all about anymore.


----------



## Nutz

feduptaxpayer said:


> And just what are Canadians suppose to be proud about these days? It should be more like Happy Multicultural Day. Canada disappeared a long time ago and now is the rest of the world. We have too many languages,cultures,religions and traditions that I don't know what Canada is all about anymore.



This canadian knows what he is talking about!


----------



## PixieStix

I visited Canada once. It was probably one of the best times I have ever had.

Happy Birthday Canada


----------



## KissMy

Happy Birth Day O Canada Eh!


----------



## FJO

Dot Com said:


> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"



And in one fell swoop you declared to the world that you are an idiot.

Along with the swine who thanked your post, Nutz.


----------



## Toro

FJO said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in one fell swoop you declared to the world that you are an idiot.
> 
> Along with the swine who thanked your post, Nutz.
Click to expand...


North Mexico who can kick their ass in hockey!


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in one fell swoop you declared to the world that you are an idiot.
> 
> Along with the swine who thanked your post, Nutz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> North Mexico who can kick their ass in hockey!
Click to expand...


canada got lucky!


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada? I refer to it as "North Mexico"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in one fell swoop you declared to the world that you are an idiot.
> 
> Along with the swine who thanked your post, Nutz.
Click to expand...




canada!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Toro said:


> It's Canada's 147th birthday today.
> 
> Let's hear it for the home of hockey, strong beer and poutine!



What's a "Canada"?

Isn't that some kind of hat or something?


----------



## Dot Com

Toro said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's milk in bags culture must work well...or they'd change it.
> 
> Maybe any Canadians here could explain to me just what happens when they open the bag of milk and use some...how they reseal/store the rest of the milk.
> Also how they transport it home from the supermarket, and how it's stored in the supermarket.
> 
> In Australia we have milk in plastic bottles, and cartons.
> 
> Dairy Farmers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has weird dairy laws. In Ontario, milk was sold in bags. I don't ever recall that being the case in the west.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> I remember buying milk in bags in Pennsylvania.  At least forty years ago.



you mean brown paper??? What kind of bags? I was telling my Yank friends about this.


----------



## Coyote

I'd like to see more of Canada - I've been there, once, years ago, near Montreal.  I'm visiting my friend in Vermont in September...so near to Canada.  I'd like to see the Canadian Rockies, Nova Scotia and Montreal.  

Happy Canada Day to our friends and neighbors


----------



## Pogo

Dot Com said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's milk in bags culture must work well...or they'd change it.
> 
> Maybe any Canadians here could explain to me just what happens when they open the bag of milk and use some...how they reseal/store the rest of the milk.
> Also how they transport it home from the supermarket, and how it's stored in the supermarket.
> 
> In Australia we have milk in plastic bottles, and cartons.
> 
> Dairy Farmers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada has weird dairy laws. In Ontario, milk was sold in bags. I don't ever recall that being the case in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember buying milk in bags in Pennsylvania.  At least forty years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean brown paper??? What kind of bags? I was telling my Yank friends about this.
Click to expand...


No, plastic bags.  Four quart bags in a larger bag IIRC.  Raw milk.

"Yank friends"?  Aren't you in Virginia?


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> I'd like to see more of Canada - I've been there, once, years ago, near Montreal.  I'm visiting my friend in Vermont in September...so near to Canada.  I'd like to see the Canadian Rockies, Nova Scotia and Montreal.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to our friends and neighbors



Coyote, knowing your musical tastes you should _definitely _do Cape Breton.  You won't regret it.  Trust me.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see more of Canada - I've been there, once, years ago, near Montreal.  I'm visiting my friend in Vermont in September...so near to Canada.  I'd like to see the Canadian Rockies, Nova Scotia and Montreal.
> 
> Happy Canada Day to our friends and neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote, knowing your musical tastes you should _definitely _do Cape Breton.  You won't regret it.  Trust me.
Click to expand...


I wish!!!! One of these days


----------



## Ropey

And the plus is that you won't be able to toss Jews occupying those lands into the Cape Breton badlands.


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> And the plus is that you won't be able to toss Jews occupying those lands into the Cape Breton badlands.



You're such a shit Ropey.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the plus is that you won't be able to toss Jews occupying those lands into the Cape Breton badlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a shit Ropey.
Click to expand...


OK, now that you bring shit into it. I've seen your shit, you've seen my shit. 

I don't pretend my shit is shinola.

^Know


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the plus is that you won't be able to toss Jews occupying those lands into the Cape Breton badlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a shit Ropey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, now that you bring shit into it. I've seen your shit, you've seen my shit.
> 
> I don't pretend my shit is shinola.
> 
> ^Know
Click to expand...


*cough*


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a shit Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now that you bring shit into it. I've seen your shit, you've seen my shit.
> 
> I don't pretend my shit is shinola.
> 
> ^Know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *cough*
Click to expand...







Here you go.


----------



## Pogo

Hosers.


----------



## Coyote

Honey and lemon works better.

Or better yet, ignoring hypocrites.


----------



## Ropey

That's the problem. I can't ignore you.  

 



Pogo said:


> Hosers.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Hosers.



???


----------



## Ropey

^???

See above

Or below.


----------



## Coyote

I was talking to Pogo - I don't know what Hosers means.

Not everything is about you Ropey.


----------



## Ropey

^ He's a good Jewish hoser, and now you know.






You're welcome.


----------



## Coyote

You've lost me.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> You've lost me.



That's because you're not able to understand.

Maybe you're a hoser. 

Hoser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've lost me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're not able to understand.
> 
> Maybe you're a hoser.
> 
> Hoser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I'm not pretending to be Canadian.


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've lost me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're not able to understand.
> 
> Maybe you're a hoser.
> 
> Hoser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not pretending to be Canadian.
Click to expand...


OK, so  you're not that kind of a hoser.  



> The most popular origin story holds that in outdoor ice hockey before ice resurfacers, the losing team in a hockey game would have to hose down the rink after a game to make the ice smooth again. Thus the term "hoser" being synonymous with "loser"



I'm old, remember?

I go back to the original translation.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xFOPZX3U7CQ]Canada Day - Up Canada Way[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

@Toro

Remember the Red River?

[ame=http://youtu.be/pDA0tN_bJLg?list=RDxFOPZX3U7CQ]Stompin' Tom Connors - Red River Jane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

This "Canada" sounds contagious.  Is it fatal or is it some kind of brain rotting bacteria?


----------



## Ropey

^Total hoser (in the purest sense of the term)


----------



## Toro

Two Thumbs said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Canada's 147th birthday today.
> 
> Let's hear it for the home of hockey, strong beer and poutine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a "Canada"?
> 
> Isn't that some kind of hat or something?
Click to expand...


^^^^^^
Ah, an American!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> ^Total hoser (in the purest sense of the term)



Sorry, I speak english, not canukistanian


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Honey and lemon works better.
> 
> Or better yet, ignoring hypocrites.





Two Thumbs said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Total hoser (in the purest sense of the term)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I speak english, not canukistanian
Click to expand...


Apology accepted.


----------

